# Ogólne > Badania > Normy >  ALP norma

## medyczka

*ALP Fosfataza alkaliczna (zasadowa) (FA, Falk, FAL)*

*Norma*: 
30-120 U/l

*Interpretacja*: Podwyższony poziom występuje w chorobach wątroby i dróg żółciowych, takich jak: marskość wątroby, zapalenie wątroby, zapalenie dróg żółciowych, czy gruźlica wątroby. Wysoki poziom także wskazywać na choroby nerek, kości, niewydolności serca czy nowotworze.

----------

